# Another set of monitors - HTR 2.0



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm making another pair of my "HT 2.0" speakers based on the Vifa XT25TG30 and TangBand W5-704D. These will be very similar as the original pair, but with larger, custom cabinets rather than the PE prefab cabs. They have the same tune but increased volume to about 0.35cuft so they should have a little stronger bass. I've also tweaked the crossover for the new baffle size and to align acoustic phase as closely as possible, and bumped the BSC from -4 dB to -3 dB. I'll call these the HTR 2.0.

Plans and system predictions from WinPCD are below! I migrated from the PCD 7 Excel spreadsheet into the new windows app for PCD. It seems much smoother than Excel was.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing you make some sawdust on this one. The graph looks very respectable, and hopefully the final result will give you a nice little improvement from the HT 2.0s.


----------

